# Who Listens to Modest Mouse?



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

They're my favorite band. You don't often find bands who have great melodies and deep lyrics at the same time. 

My favorite song is "The World at Large" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hu80onJIko


Right now I'm listening to a song called "One Chance." It kinda describes my life right now. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVSbZL9ToQM

If you havn't listened to MM yet, try it. Good for the soul. :mrgreen:


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2009)

I think this is supposed to be in the "blue note" section XP. But I like them enough but they aren't my favorite band.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you're right. Sry, still new.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2009)

They had one good song, and the rest is meh to me. Black Cadillacs off the Good news for Bad News or whatever album.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 25, 2009)

Can't get into indie music.  It just sounds...bad to me.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Really? I'm just the opposite. I don't listen to the radio that much. I usually find my music by roaming around on itunes or youtube. But my best friend introduced me to them 5 or 6 years ago, right around the time their Good News album was still kinda new. So they remind me of my buddies. But just recently I started actually listening to the words and realized that this was a really good band.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

There is only one modest mouse song i have heard, and its the one on rock band, float on i think its called.

dullest song on the game imo


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 25, 2009)

Dashboard and Float On are the best.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 25, 2009)

I fucking love Modest Mouse. World at Large is my favorite as well :3


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> They had one good song, and the rest is meh to me. Black Cadillacs off the Good news for Bad News or whatever album.



That's not even near their best work.  You have to go back to Building Nothing Out of Something, Lonesome Crowded West, or The Moon and Antarctica for that.



NewfDraggie said:


> Dashboard and Float On are the best.



They are fun, poppy songs but far from being their best.  I have a few favorites by them.

Ohio Talking Shit About a Pretty Sunset Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical Birds Manic Depressive Named Laughing Boy 

Manic Depressive Named Laughing Boy has always been a really great song.


So you let your hair down
And you let the names fly
Stupid
And you let the ball drop
Why'd you do it?
Why'd you do it?
Going to let your bridge burn
With your secretive pining
And he was
A manic depressive
Named Laughing Boy
Named Laughing Boy                                                                  


Some of my favorites by them.


Modest Mouse is easily my favorite band, though I technically have more Pixies plays on my last.fm.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 25, 2009)

man you are all crazy with your new modest mouse

i much perfer their old stuff over the last 3 albums (counting new ep)


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Man you guys like the older stuff, huh? I love their sound but there's not as much melody in their old stuff. Dramamine was good, and I have their Lonesome Crowd album. 

"We have one chance, once chance, 
to get everything right,
my friends, my habbits, my family, they mean so much to me,
I just don't think that it's right,
I've seen so many ships sail in, just to head back out again,
and go off sinking."

Favorite lyrics from any of their songs right now.


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> man you are all crazy with your new modest mouse
> 
> i much perfer their old stuff over the last 3 albums (counting new ep)



Building Nothing Out of Something is the peak.  

OUT OF GAS
OUT OF ROAD
OUT OF CAR
I DON'T KNOW HOW I'M GONNA GO AND
I HAD A DRINK THE OTHER DAY
OPINIONS WERE LIKE KITTENS I WAS GIVING THEM AWAY
I HAD A DRINK THE OTHER DAY 
I HAD A LOT TO SAY
AND I SAID:
YOU WILL COME DOWN SOON, TOO
YOU WILL COME DOWN TOO SOON
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_heR2ekoxI


----------



## Shindo (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Man you guys like the older stuff, huh? I love their sound but there's not as much melody in their old stuff. Dramamine was good, and I have their Lonesome Crowd album.
> 
> "We have one chance, once chance,
> to get everything right,
> ...



aw maaan 
old modest mouse is so much better, you are missing out man



Takumi_L said:


> Building Nothing Out of Something is the peak.
> 
> OUT OF GAS
> OUT OF ROAD
> ...



<3


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Man you guys like the older stuff, huh? I love their sound but there's not as much melody in their old stuff. Dramamine was good, and I have their Lonesome Crowd album.
> 
> "We have one chance, once chance,
> to get everything right,
> ...




Old stuff was so hopeless.  The writing on all of the songs was perfect, damaged, and raw.

See: Cowboy Dan live  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACFac0IZ1sE

CAN'T DO IT NOT EVEN IF SOBER
CAN'T GET THAT ENGINE TURNED OVER


OP: Check out Built to Spill who Modest Mouse used to open for and who shares a vaguely similar sound(to the old stuff) and Pixies who were an inspiration for the first album and who Isaac's vocal approach often mimics.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 25, 2009)

also on the topic 
_
Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Looking kind of anxious in your cross armed stance
Like a bad tempered prom queen at a homecoming dance
And I claim Im not excited with my life any more
So I blame this town, this job, these friends
The truth is its myself
And Im trying to understand myself
And pinpoint where I am
By the time I get things figured out
Ive change the whole damn plan
Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Talking shit about a pretty sunset
Blanketing opinions that Ill probably reget soon
Ive changed my mind so much I cant even trust it
My mind changed me so much I cant even trust myself_

I do believe these are modest mouse's best lyrics


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> also on the topic
> _
> Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
> Looking kind of anxious in your cross armed stance
> ...



Neverending Math Equation is still the best written I think:

_I'm the same as I was when I was six years old
And oh my God, I feel so damn old
I don't really feel anything
On a plane, I can see the tiny lights below
And oh my God, they look so alone
Do they really feel anything?
Oh my God, I've got to, got to, got to, got to move on
Where do you move when what you're moving from
Is yourself?
The universe works on a math equation
That never even ever really ends in the end
Infinity spirals out creation
We're on the tip of its tongue, and it is saying
We ain't sure where you stand
You ain't machines and you ain't land
And the plants and the animals, they are linked
And the plants and the animals eat each other
Oh my God, and oh my cat
I told my Dad what I need
Well, I know what I have and want
But I don't know what I need
Well, he said, he said, he said, he said
"Where we're going, I'm dead"				 				_


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> aw maaan
> old modest mouse is so much better, you are missing out man


 
I have the Lonesome Crowd album and I've been listening to it a little more. I've kinda had to work backwards because their first song I ever heard was The World at Large, so that was the first album I had. Then I got the Moon and Antarctica, then I got their newest one. And while I was buying their new album I realized that they had about 8 or 9 older albums. I was surprised. So I'll ease into it. I'll probly get another one once I'm done listening to this one.

The good thing about it is they have the same sound in all their albums. Can't quite put my finger on it, and sure they've evolved a bit, but there is some signature sound they have. Maybe it's the slightly off key instruments.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> I have the Lonesome Crowd album and I've been listening to it a little more. I've kinda had to work backwards because their first song I ever heard was The World at Large, so that was the first album I had. Then I got the Moon and Antarctica, then I got their newest one. And while I was buying their new album I realized that they had about 8 or 9 older albums. I was surprised. So I'll ease into it. I'll probly get another one once I'm done listening to this one.



first album i listened to was Good News and i loved it so i got their older stuff and loved it much much more

do you listen to Ugly Casanova


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

I never heard of them. But you know I'm going to check them out now lol


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Is that Isaac Brock?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello. I think %50 of the internet has heard Modest Mouse. That is becuase of the abundance of hipsters and indie kids and of kids who think they are "too" original for names.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Is that Isaac Brock?


why yes, yes it is


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> why yes, yes it is


 
No way! Time to buy it. 
The first track I heard was Cat Faces and I loved it. 
Thx!


----------



## Shindo (Jul 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Hello. I think %50 of the internet has heard Modest Mouse. That is becuase of the abundance of hipsters and indie kids and of kids who think they are "too" original for names.



i am such a damn hipster
so hip i ironically wear ironic shirts while ironically not knowing im being ironic


----------



## Jelly (Jul 25, 2009)

Reading these lyrics reminds me of reading Catcher in the Rye. 8C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Reading these lyrics reminds me of reading Catcher in the Rye. 8C



You're all a bunch of goddam phonies


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

Modest Mouse is awesome. I like Dashboard, The World At Large, Dramamine, and Never Ending Math Equation. I like a ton more but I'm not naming them all.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 25, 2009)

I like some of their stuff. This is a Long Drive is a pretty fun album. I could go either way on them now.


----------

